# Gus (3 months old) and Bernie (7 months old)



## Tibbs87 (Dec 25, 2011)

This is Gus, my new black dumbo rat. He was a rescue so I'm not exactly sure on his age, but I estimate he's at least 2 months old, maybe 3 (based on body size/tail length). I brought him home on Christmas Eve to my other rat, Bernie (pictured below). Aside from being a little mischievous and quite the jumper, he is also a replacement for Bernie's old friend and cage mate, Dexter. Gus and Bernie get along very well and seem to love hanging out together. Gus is slowly opening up to me and will run up to me when I open the cage. He's still a little bashful about being picked up and handled, but warming up a little more as he adjusts to the new environment (he was in a cage with 4 female rats at the rescue I adopted him from, so it's a big change).







Gus had started to fall asleep when his cage mate, Bernie, came up and snuggled beside him. As you can see, Bernie's fur is patchy due to scabies. I'm treating both Bernie and Gus with an oral medication and topical spray. Bernie is about 7 months old and never fails to run up my arm when I open the cage. Bernie also loves to groom my hands while I stroke behind his ears. I consider these guys some of the best animal companions I've ever had and love them both dearly.

More pictures to come soon!


----------



## Tibbs87 (Dec 25, 2011)

Just wanted to show the difference in their Berkshire markings. Bernie is on the right, Gus is on the left.


----------



## BigBen (Nov 22, 2011)

They are such sweet-looking little guys. And it looks as though they feel very safe in Daddy's hands, too. I'm glad they're getting along so well together.


----------



## Tibbs87 (Dec 25, 2011)

BigBen said:


> They are such sweet-looking little guys. And it looks as though they feel very safe in Daddy's hands, too. I'm glad they're getting along so well together.


 As a 24-year-old guy, I never thought I'd bond with rats. But, they are magnificent little creatures and what can I say, they bring out my softer I side I guess.


----------



## Tibbs87 (Dec 25, 2011)

Only about 5 days left in the scabies treatment, and Bernie's coat is slowly filling back in. It's also a great deal softer and he is hardly itching at all. Gus hasn't shown any signs of scabies and still maintains that magnificent black fur. I've been trying to get pictures of Bernie's progress, but he's been extra hyperactive lately and always wanting to explore. When I can, I'll post a picture or two!


----------



## Tibbs87 (Dec 25, 2011)

Just a couple of quick pictures to show Bernie's fur starting to come back in.


----------



## BigBen (Nov 22, 2011)

Handsome boy!


----------



## Tibbs87 (Dec 25, 2011)

Today was the last day of the scabies treatment. Both Bernie and Gus had their final dosage of oral medicine. Bernie's fur is still getting thicker and is almost grown in completely.


----------



## binkyhoo (Sep 28, 2008)

Hi Bernie and Gus! Black berks is one of my fav colors. Hi Tibbs! After I got married to hubby, he wanted a pet of his own seeing as I brought the cat into our relationship. We got crayfish at first. They were evil little critters wanting to pinch everything much to hubbies delight. They passed. Next he sez, get a rat. Well OK. little did we know how wonderful little loving things they are. It did bring out my hubbies soft side. He loves the rats. He gets up real early and does the morning feeding. He like how all the little begging faces get him going in the AM.


----------



## Tibbs87 (Dec 25, 2011)

binkyhoo said:


> Hi Bernie and Gus! Black berks is one of my fav colors. Hi Tibbs! After I got married to hubby, he wanted a pet of his own seeing as I brought the cat into our relationship. We got crayfish at first. They were evil little critters wanting to pinch everything much to hubbies delight. They passed. Next he sez, get a rat. Well OK. little did we know how wonderful little loving things they are. It did bring out my hubbies soft side. He loves the rats. He gets up real early and does the morning feeding. He like how all the little begging faces get him going in the AM.


 Your husband sounds like me! I am not usually a "cuddly" guy. Not exactly the most macho guy either. But, these little guys just bring that out in me. They're so friendly and outgoing it's like...how could I not love the **** out of them?  Also just picked up a 5-week-old boy if you want to check it out: http://www.ratforum.com/showthread.php?46875-5-week-old-male...help-me-pick-a-name


----------



## Tibbs87 (Dec 25, 2011)

Whoops, apologies for cussing. Forgot this is a public forum for a second there...


----------



## binkyhoo (Sep 28, 2008)

Ha Ha I enjoyed your ampersands.


----------



## Tibbs87 (Dec 25, 2011)

binkyhoo said:


> Ha Ha I enjoyed your ampersands.


 asterisks, you mean?


----------



## Tibbs87 (Dec 25, 2011)

Sorry for the poor quality, but here's a picture of what Bernie looks like today after finishing up the scabies treatment. His fur has almost grown back in completely, except for a thinner section on his hindquarters.


----------

